# The Most Beautiful Abandoned Places In The World



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the eerie quietness in these places.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/t...in-the-world?utm_term=.od4PzjqwEG#.fpOGXjqEmM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So many of those would be perfect settings for creepy horror movies.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

To think that at one time these were vibrant places and now nothing. The stories they could tell


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd visit many of those places


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing photos


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this!  I love to visit abandon buildings and such. However I never did yet, lol!! Maybe someday I will.


----------

